# WHAT is an egg spot?



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

This is the one thing that confuses me....
WHAT THE HECK IS AN EGGSPOT?
And is there something about an ovipositor that I'm hearing about female bettas?
I have a male so I've got no clue what all this is.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

An "egg spot" is a tube where female bettas release eggs during spawning. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QRbHkmyQ10

Its very clearly seen here as a white dot on the female, in front of the anal fin.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK0m_awMOWQ


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

the egg spot is the ovipositor. Its the tube that extends out of the body for depositing eggs. Girls have it because it's the easiest way to get the eggs out of the body. I want to say wild fishies have them too (like trout and what not).
Boys have one when young because, well thats actually their...umm...butt, why it sticks out I don't know.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Young males have a similar looking spot for whatever reason. Personally I feel like its there to confuse us even more. As a plakat breeder its quite aggravating.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Young males have a similar looking spot for whatever reason. Personally I feel like its there to confuse us even more. As a plakat breeder its quite aggravating.


 
Haha! Sooo true! With juvies it's a "that's a boy... or maybe female" weeks long game and I'm not very fond of it.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

fishy vajayjay! :rofl:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Register, how old are you? It's like you're my age... Completely wrong... O.O


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

registereduser said:


> fishy vajayjay! :rofl:


:BIGsurprise:

ROFL


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Register, how old are you? It's like you're my age... Completely wrong... O.O


Thanks for the compliment! :-D


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
You've cleared things up for me xD
THANK YOU


----------

